# Harley



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

HARLEY is being transported to use tomorrow..... It's very nice having a shelter willing to transport the dog to the rescue at no charge and up to date on his shots....



Harley - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

He's beautiful Mary!!!! What a gentle soul he looks like!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

He is gorgeous. I am sure he will have a bright future now that he is coming into your rescue.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

He looks like a sweet boy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank You Maggie's Mom from all the Harleys out there.

What a gorgeous boy and that sure is a great shelter that transports to the rescue!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is beautiful!!!!! WOW!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Mary he is one handsome boy. What is his story?? He just looks like such a happy guy. That is awesome that the shelter is driving him to you. Good for them. But Harley sure is a sweetie.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He's ahandsome boy thanks for taking him in


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is a great find there, he is gorgeous.

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Mary he is one handsome boy. What is his story?? He just looks like such a happy guy. That is awesome that the shelter is driving him to you. Good for them. But Harley sure is a sweetie.


A 80 year old women turned him in... he was to much for her.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> A 80 year old women turned him in... he was to much for her.....


Awwww he is going to make someone a great family dog. I love his look. He is just a happy boy it seems like. You fostering him when he gets there???


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a beautiful dog and is going to make someone a beautiful addition to their family. The shelter probably realized what a special guy he was and wanted to make sure he was saved.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Awwww he is going to make someone a great family dog. I love his look. He is just a happy boy it seems like. You fostering him when he gets there???


Nope more fostering for me right now..the Inn is full...Pam is going to foster him...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome Home, Harley!!*

*Welcome Home, Harley!!*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We got Harley today and what a great boy... he knows how to sit, shake , roll over , down and speak..... hes great on a leash... this dog is going to make a family very happy


----------

